# Glad I found this Place, My story



## LSL358 (May 20, 2009)

I have been suffering from this for 2 yrs now. It all started one summer night when i was drinking and intoxicated. Well I was riding a bike and I fell and directly hit the side of my head off the cement. Me being dumb, I continued to drink for hours afterward. I ended up sleeping for a few hours and woke up with all the signs and symptoms of a concussion. I felt woozy, droggy, spaced out ect.. Well this feel didnt go away after a week. I woke up every morning and felt like i still had a major concussion, i went to the doctors and everything was normal and he said I should be back to normal in a few days. Well 2 years later and i still have the same feeling. I know I must have caused brain damage by the head trauma and drinking with a serious concussion. When I read about Depersonalization and Derealization i found that all the symptoms and peoples stories about them is exactly what I am going through. I always feel like in im a slow motion dream like state. Everything seems artificial and it is like I do not have a head or face but i still can see the world. Ever since the injury I have had blurry vision and sensitivity to light. I can not even go to a grocery store or mall without freaking out. I have had this everyday for 2 yrs. It never goes away, but it does seem to be weaker at times. It has been so long that I really don't think I remember what being normal feels like. I always ask myself if i am fixed and feel like I used too but I just dont know because everything still feels slowed down and droggy. So can DP/DR come from head trauma and drinking on a concussion, or do I have some sort of brain damage causing this.

My miserable life story for 2 yrs =(


----------



## stankuri (Jan 23, 2009)

Getting a concussion can cause the chemistry in your brain to change. both my good friend and dad were in car wrecks where they had severe head damage and afterwards they have not been the same. For brain damage I would ask a doctor. They might be able to do some cat scans or something for you to see if there's something beyond chemical reasons this is happening. I would also do some research just to be safe. This website is great for that. Also to hear from some people suffering go to youtube and type in depersonalization. It'll really help you understand if what you're feeling is dp/dr.


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

hey  I got depersonalization disorder from a head injury also. I have a little bit of information on depersonalization following head injury (maybe you've read it before) but nothing major. "Brain damage" doesn't seem like the right kind of word to place with it but I definitely do think there are serious changes going on in your brain after something like a concussion takes place. Enough to flip a switch of depersonalization. Did you lose consciousness after hitting your head? I've read that there were more cases of depersonalization following head injury when the person did not lose consciousness.


----------



## cristiano (May 22, 2009)

Hello friends.Getting a concussion can cause the chemistry in your brain to change. both my good friend and dad were in car wrecks where they had severe head damage and afterwards they have not been the same.
_____________________________________________________


----------



## letsgetbetter (May 29, 2008)

I got DP'd after a head injury, similar deal falling off my bike and smacking my head on the pavement. I didn't lose consciousness but I was totally confused for about 15 minutes. What you are experiencing is post concussion syndrome. They don't really know why it happens but some people are basically mentally unwell for a long time after a concussion. A concussion can trigger DP and microscopic changes in the brain caused by even a mild injury can cause disturbances that manifest often as light and sound sensitivity, anxiety, depression, ocd, ptsd, all that fun stuff! You really need to speak to a neurologist and one that takes you seriously, lots will try and tell you it is just depression. Google neurotalk and go on the pcs page, there are lots of people who can help you on there. I feel for you having dealt with this for 2 years, that's a long time. I'm 14 months post and I still have problems and get scared I will never fully recover. Almost all PCS sufferers recover. What that means I'm not entirely sure. I think most would probably say they aren't quite who they used to be but have totally accepted who they are now.


----------

